# Midnight Commander crashes after upgrade



## GhOsT_MZ (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi, guys!

I have a problem with Midnight Commander after upgrade from 9.3 to 10.3, it crashes when i try to open directory bookmarks window (Ctrl+\).

Stack trace:

```
(gdb) bt full
#0  0x0000000801870efa in _select () from /lib/libc.so.7
No symbol table info available.
#1  0x000000080150fff2 in pthread_suspend_all_np () from /lib/libthr.so.3
No symbol table info available.
#2  0x000000000042e2cb in mc_lstat ()
No symbol table info available.
#3  0x000000000041d5db in dlg_default_callback ()
No symbol table info available.
#4  0x0000000000435093 in load_prompt ()
No symbol table info available.
#5  0x0000000000410f1a in ?? ()
No symbol table info available.
#6  0x00000000004109df in ?? ()
No symbol table info available.
#7  0x000000080072b000 in ?? ()
No symbol table info available.
#8  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
No symbol table info available.
```

System trace (after attach to process):

```
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGILL|SIGTRAP|SIGABRT|SIGEMT|SIGFPE|SIGKILL|SIGBUS|SIGSEGV|SIGSYS|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigaction(SIGINT,{ SIG_IGN 0x0 ss_t },{ 0x8015120f0 SA_SIGINFO ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)          = 0 (0x0)
41264: select(1,{ 0 },0x0,0x0,{ 0.000000 })      = 0 (0x0)
41264: select(1,{ 0 },0x0,0x0,{ 0.000000 })      = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGILL|SIGTRAP|SIGABRT|SIGEMT|SIGFPE|SIGKILL|SIGBUS|SIGSEGV|SIGSYS|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigaction(SIGTSTP,{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t },{ 0x8015120f0 SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)          = 0 (0x0)
41264: select(1,{ 0 },0x0,0x0,{ 0.000000 })      = 0 (0x0)
41264: select(1,{ 0 },0x0,0x0,{ 0.000000 })      = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGILL|SIGTRAP|SIGABRT|SIGEMT|SIGFPE|SIGKILL|SIGBUS|SIGSEGV|SIGSYS|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigaction(SIGTSTP,{ 0x8015120f0 SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO ss_t },{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)          = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGILL|SIGTRAP|SIGABRT|SIGEMT|SIGFPE|SIGKILL|SIGBUS|SIGSEGV|SIGSYS|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigaction(SIGTSTP,{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t },{ 0x8015120f0 SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)          = 0 (0x0)
41264: select(1,{ 0 },0x0,0x0,{ 0.000000 })      = 0 (0x0)
41264: select(1,{ 0 },0x0,0x0,{ 0.000000 })      = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGILL|SIGTRAP|SIGABRT|SIGEMT|SIGFPE|SIGKILL|SIGBUS|SIGSEGV|SIGSYS|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigaction(SIGTSTP,{ 0x8015120f0 SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO ss_t },{ SIG_IGN SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)          = 0 (0x0)
41264: gettimeofday({ 1482138152.241900 },0x0)   = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGILL|SIGTRAP|SIGABRT|SIGEMT|SIGFPE|SIGKILL|SIGBUS|SIGSEGV|SIGSYS|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2 },{ }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigaction(SIGINT,{ 0x8015120f0 SA_SIGINFO ss_t },{ SIG_IGN 0x0 ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
41264: sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,{ },0x0)          = 0 (0x0)
```

System trace (after press hotkey):

```
41264: select(4,{ 0 3 },0x0,0x0,0x0)             ERR#4 'Interrupted system call'
41264: SIGNAL 3 (SIGQUIT)
41264: process killed, signal = 3 (core dumped)
```

Dmesg:

```
pid 41264 (mc), uid 0: exited on signal 3 (core dumped)
```

How i can fix this?

PS: sorry for my english...


----------



## GhOsT_MZ (Dec 19, 2016)

Solution founded. Problem cause:
http://www.midnight-commander.org/ticket/3697

For fix need build with slang instead ncurses, or wait mc 4.8.19.


----------

